
How to disrupt the brogrammer vibe with 1 simple change - timb07
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/inside-atlassian/how-to-fix-brogrammer-culture-hire-for-values
======
jay_kyburz
tldr: The change is don't hire Brogrammers.

~~~
timb07
Well, that's the result.

The change is not to interview for "cultural fit" but for "values alignment".

